# No Cycling Necessary for African Cichlids?



## fireice123 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey there guys currently waiting for my last bit of decor to come in the mail before I start up my 75 gallon Cichlid tank. I orginally was going to use Texas Holey rock and recieved 130 pounds of it but to be honest i hate the look of it sitting in my empty tank so trying to get rid of it if anyone is interested in it for $200.. On the other note I was at my LFS the other day and the guys there know their **** big time. I then got to the question about cycling my cichlid tank and the guy said all need to do is add the quick start in and make sure my temp is right and after a day or two add my cichlids in. He said they can endure the cycling process and dont need to wait weeks to add them. He said theyre so hardy of a fish that ill be fine. Is this correct or what? Because all my research has told me different here online


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

They will be able to handle it, but why would you want to do that to your fish? Ammonia burns their gills with some permanent damage, and they will have to endure that for at least a week. Then, Nitrite kicks in and "damages the nervous system, liver, spleen, and kidneys". Just seems like a horrible way to welcome home some fish. Fishless cycling doesn't take any longer than using fish and you aren't putting anyone through living **** to do it.

just my opinion.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

can they survive it.....Sure, many if not all will. Will they live very long after (in comparison to how long they would have lived if not exposed to ammonia burns and nitrites)......no. Your LFS has just proven itself to be, for a lack of a better word, clueless.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

u say they know their stuff? who says u? i mean no disrespect but do u have the knowledge to be judge of whether or not they know their stuff. they just want to sell u fish. as stated above they MAY survive but overall health will be compromised


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

If you want nerve damaged, unhealthy, growth stunted fish, go ahead and put them in an un cycled tank. This is not what your LFS should be telling you to do. From experience of talking to a 100 percent cichlid guy, this should never be done. Yes they can handle the ammonia spikes and nitrites, but please don't do this. A good example is for you to pour straight ammonia into a cup and then stick your nose into it. That's how it would be for the fish, burns your no\se and eyes, burns their gills and eyes as well. Not my intention to scold, but just trying to give a little advise.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I think we can put the pitchforks down now, lol.  It's very common for fish stores to recommend fish in cycling. At least they recommended Seachem Stability which is reported to provide a toxin free environment while the tank cycles.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry, didn't mean to come across so crazy. so yes you can do it but you shouldn't if you can help it.


----------



## fireice123 (Nov 14, 2013)

I gotcha guys I appreciate all the responses. Yeah definitly dont want to do that at all. I want every step of this tank to be taken perfectly so it can be established for the future and longevity of these fish. Im very picky about every cichlid im going to choose so want each one to thrive. Approximately how long does the cycle take with quick start added for this 75gal? I was suppose to have this tank up and running a week ago but me disliking my holey rock look made me re-design my aquascape plans. Im going river rock black sand and 2 nice pieces of driftwood. Also have my South American Puffer that im picking up tomorrow for my fully cycled 10 gal tank with some live plants


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Is there media from your 10 gallon tank that you can use to jump start the cycling of the 70, to speed up the process?


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

Get your LFS guys to give you a large amount of ceramic bio media from their display tanks since they are "hardy fish" they should totally be willing to do this since they told you this . Then Your tanks will seed In no time. If money is of no importance get some tetra safestart (totally unnecessary), get some pure ammonia and your tank will cycle in days...I've done it before. MY lfs guy gave me a whole bag of ceramic media out of a heavily stocked tank and my tank was pretty much insta cycled inspite of using Prime with water changes. Before you add fish, I would see if you have stable water parameters (no extreme ph swings your gh/kh are stable with your rock work, substrate, ect). People cycled with Danio's for years in the hobby and would return them poor little buggers. Ultimately it is your choice. Some people can come off as pretty extreme; however, they are simply advocating for the fish. I am surprised people even mention cycling with fish anymore with the lashings people get lol. LIve and let live. I myself OCD a little and have little patience so I always kick my LFS guy a few bucks and get a heavy load of bacteria from his tanks. If you cycle with fish be prepared to do mucho pwc's.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

GTZ said:


> I think we can put the pitchforks down now, lol.  It's very common for fish stores to recommend fish in cycling. At least they recommended Seachem Stability which is reported to provide a toxin free environment while the tank cycles.


Seachem Stability works great. Have used this product numerous times !!


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't get media from the fish store if you have some available from another tank at home (who knows what else you might bring home). If you have some media to seed, the cycle can take very little time, less than a couple of weeks, if you don't it can take 4 weeks or longer. There is no rush.


----------

